# Introduction



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Introducing myself here. Hey guys. I'm Julian. I have been studying Tae Kwon Do for 5 years. I also train from family members of mine who know other styles. (A few are Shotokan Karate, Wresting, Ninjutsu, Wing Chun) My main style is Tae Kwon Do. I will be getting my 1st degree black in Taekwondo soon so wish me luck please. To be clear, the reason I'm not a 1st Dan already is because of an old master having 17 belts instead of the traditional 10 belts.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 22, 2016)

Officially, welcome aboard.

I'm not going to deal with much of your post here, simply say thanks for letting us know what you're actual background is. The reasons for being (or not being) a shodan/chodan aren't overtly relevant outside of the school you're in, of course, but all the best with your upcoming test.


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Officially, welcome aboard.
> 
> I'm not going to deal with much of your post here, simply say thanks for letting us know what you're actual background is. The reasons for being (or not being) a shodan/chodan aren't overtly relevant outside of the school you're in, of course, but all the best with your upcoming test.



Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT



Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenna (Aug 22, 2016)

FlamingJulian said:


> Introducing myself here. Hey guys. I'm Julian. I have been studying Tae Kwon Do for 5 years. I also train from family members of mine who know other styles. (A few are Shotokan Karate, Wresting, Ninjutsu, Wing Chun) My main style is Tae Kwon Do. I will be getting my 1st degree black in Taekwondo soon so wish me luck please. To be clear, the reason I'm not a 1st Dan already is because of an old master having 17 belts instead of the traditional 10 belts.


Welcome aboard.. say, what does it mean that you are a Julian of the Flaming kind??


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2016)

Welcome and I echo Jenna's question.  What exactly is a flaming Julian? 

It makes me think of french fries with cayenne pepper on them:


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Welcome aboard.. say, what does it mean that you are a Julian of the Flaming kind??



It means I have fire inside me haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Steve said:


> Welcome and I echo Jenna's question.  What exactly is a flaming Julian?
> 
> It makes me think of french fries with cayenne pepper on them:



Hahahahaha. Funny. It means I have fire in me. It's a nickname my master gave me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT!



Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenna (Aug 22, 2016)

FlamingJulian said:


> It means I have fire inside me haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well best not drink too much gasoline in that case!  Hey hope you stick around and let us know your experiences and thoughts, wishes and luck to you.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2016)

FlamingJulian said:


> Hahahahaha. Funny. It means I have fire in me. It's a nickname my master gave me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Pepto Bismol might help you with that fire.


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Well best not drink too much gasoline in that case!  Hey hope you stick around and let us know your experiences and thoughts, wishes and luck to you.



Haha. Yes I will stick around. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Steve said:


> I think Pepto Bismol might help you with that fire.



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Aug 22, 2016)

FlamingJulian said:


> Hahahahaha. Funny. It means I have fire in me. It's a nickname my master gave me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome. For that fire inside, try a Martini, shaken, not stirred.


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome. For that fire inside, try a Martini, shaken, not stirred.



Alright haha. Sure thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome. For that fire inside, try a Martini, shaken, not stirred.


Who even stirs a martini anymore?


----------



## Tames D (Aug 22, 2016)

Steve said:


> Who even stirs a martini anymore?


No one. I heard that from a guy named Bond, James Bond.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 22, 2016)

FlamingJulian said:


> Introducing myself here. Hey guys. I'm Julian. I have been studying Tae Kwon Do for 5 years. I also train from family members of mine who know other styles. (A few are Shotokan Karate, Wresting, Ninjutsu, Wing Chun) My main style is Tae Kwon Do. I will be getting my 1st degree black in Taekwondo soon so wish me luck please. To be clear, the reason I'm not a 1st Dan already is because of an old master having 17 belts instead of the traditional 10 belts.


Welcome. My brother got his black belt in TKD about two years ago. I know that can take a lot of work and dedication, so keep at it!


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 22, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome. My brother got his black belt in TKD about two years ago. I know that can take a lot of work and dedication, so keep at it!



Thank you. Yes, it's something that truly requires a passion. Not just anybody looking for a tittle can achieve it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 24, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Great to have some more TKD folks on here!


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2016)

FlamingJulian said:


> Thank you. Yes, it's something that truly requires a passion. Not just anybody looking for a tittle can achieve it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been known to look for a tittle, and agree that it truly does require passion.


----------

